# Coco Chanel House - June 2015



## Stussy (Sep 11, 2015)

When I first seriously started exploring, like many others you search the forums for local places to go too, well one that I always wanted to do was this lovely old Lodge set deep in the highlands. Back in the early days of UK exploring this was very popular, but I never somewhow managed to get myself that far north for one reason or another.

After doing a good bit of research I decided on a area that looked very promising for small residential properties that had been left behind. Near this area, just happened to be the Coco Chanel House. It was the first stop of my trip, not knowing what to expect, having not seen pics from here in a number of years I was wary if it was even still empty.

Arriving after walking down a long boggy back road, it been appearing through the thick pine trees, but there was a few other houses and they definitely seemed to be occupied between my approach and the Lodge. The house to my left was defo occupied I could hear a dog running about. Not wanting to turn back, I just decided to play the southern knob and blag my way out if seen. I needn't had worried, I waltzed straight down into the open back door, and had the place to myself for a couple hours!

To be fair work has started on this place, with some of the rotten timbers being replaced and being tidied up some. But there was still plenty nice features and of course the remnants of the Coco Chanel interior.









































Luckily there is still some genuine Coco Chanel printed wallpaper remaining and the fireplaces of course.





























There we have it, not a lot left, but some lovely details for a grand old Scottish lodge.

Thanks for looking!!​


----------



## krela (Sep 11, 2015)

Haven't seen this place for an age. Nicely done stussy.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 11, 2015)

Like that one stussy..and nice to see you posting on the forum again.missed your lovely houses


----------



## Stussy (Sep 11, 2015)

krela said:


> Haven't seen this place for an age. Nicely done stussy.



Thanks Krela, its been on the list for a long time, was definitely worth the trip!


----------



## Stussy (Sep 11, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Like that one stussy..and nice to see you posting on the forum again.missed your lovely houses



Cheers Mikey, I got plenty more to post up, just been really busy that last few months!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice one! I don't remember seeing this before at all. 
Excelelnt photos throughout, Thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice back story Stussy, Lovely Building and great pics, Welcome Back, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Sep 11, 2015)

Pretty empty but stunning all the same. Great report Stussy.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice one. I have heard of her house somewhere in Scotland but never got around to exploring. That looks like Edinburgh crystal in the cupboard. The rooms are fantastic.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 12, 2015)

This is a beauty,not smashed up and great shots.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow. that's still quite special that. Nice shots and what an external.


----------



## wolfism (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice, rather bare but atmospheric.


----------

